# biggest tires on TCR Advanced SL ISP frame?



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi,

I just got a TCR Advanced SL2 ISP and want to know if anyone has put a 24mm Vittoria Pave tubular on theirs.

There is a dirt road race this weekend and curious how that would work...


----------



## Pack Fodder (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...or-the-cobbles-of-ronde-van-vlaanderen/113974

Looks like it worked for Rabobank.


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Has anyone used a 25mm width tire on the Advanced TCR SL?


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, I used a Vittoria EVO open 25 on the rear last year with zero problems.:thumbsup:


----------

